# Shot glass method?



## stonedrone (May 11, 2009)

Has anybody tried to germ seeds in a shotglass? I've had 100% germ rate using this method, albeit a very small sample group 10/10. What I do is fill a shot glass up halfway with tap water and add about a cap full of household hydrogen peroxide drop in the beans and cover with an opaque cup. Then I leave them on top of my water heater 'cause it's nice and warm until the beans sink to the bottom, usually 24-36 hours. If they don't sink just kinda poke at 'em with a *clean* finger and they will, then leave 'em for another day. After that just plant and grow. 

If you leave your seeds in the water long enough they will crack and show root so if you like you can wait till then, but it won't take more than four days either way.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 11, 2009)

Hello Stone 

I do it all the time, I used to do the wet paper method but I find the shot glass does it just as well and is easier.

I simply fill the glass 3/4 with cold tap water and leave it in a semi dark place and 100% germ rate so far.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 11, 2009)

I used to just put them in a half full shot glass and set it on top of the refrigerator.  It worked as good as any other method I've tried .  I've since switched to wet paper towels in a zip lock bag.  Don't have to worry about it getting knocked over.


----------



## stonedrone (May 11, 2009)

I should add that I saw this method on weedsthatplease.com which was the first site I ever got grow info from.


----------



## o K U S H o (May 11, 2009)

Hmmm I shall try this next time. Thanks =D


----------



## thisjustin55 (May 13, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to me, i havent ever had bad luck with just planting them straight in the soil. im sure ill try this method once that idea goes sour, thanks!


----------



## mrkingford (May 28, 2009)

I recieved my seeds from attitude tuesday and put them in a cup of water and this morning i can see 2 of them already starting to sprout.
I'm gonna wait til later this afternoon and then maybe plant all of them depending on how they look.


----------

